# Backspace failing in make menuconfig started in console

## CaptainBlood

Hi dear all,

I have a small problem in

```
make menuconfig
```

as I can not delete current characters in data input fields.

I can only insert new characters. Of course the use of a text editor such as

```
nano -w /usr/src/linux/.config
```

workarounds this issue but remains inconfortable  :Sad: 

To put it another way, backspace doesn't delete and I haven't found any key combo providing the requested behavior.

Any clue ?

Thanks for your attention.Last edited by CaptainBlood on Tue Feb 23, 2010 9:43 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rexilion

I suppose you are trying to remove the '*' or 'M' in front of every config option? If yes, then the key you are looking for is 'n' and not delete nor backspace. Even then, the symbol might not disappear because it's needed by another kernel component.

For configuring the kernel, you use:

y to build a module inside a kernel

m to build a module as a module   :Laughing: 

n to not build that module at all

/ to search for config options

'enter' to descend into submenus or to navigate to a higher menu

----------

## CaptainBlood

Thanks for your reply.

Sorry, but my issue is very different to your description.

In some cases such as in /Device drivers/Character devices/Serial Drivers

it could be wished to change line

(4) Maximum number of 8250/16550 serial ports

to

(3) Maximum number of 8250/16550 serial ports

By selecting this line, a screen appears, which contains a editable line containing the current value 4

When starting "make menuconfig" in console mode I can only add new characters, but I can't 'backspace the current value of 4 to delete it before specifying the new value.

As I was writing this reply, I started "make menuconfig" in an X11/LXTerminal. Under such condition, backspace works !!!

So half of the issue is solved, but pure console mode remains a showstopper.

Thanks for your attention.

----------

## Rexilion

I see, perhaps there is something wrong with the file:

/etc/conf.d/keymaps ?

----------

## CaptainBlood

Here's my configuration file:

```
cat /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# /etc/conf.d/keymaps

# Use KEYMAP to specify the default console keymap.  There is a complete tree

# of keymaps in /usr/share/keymaps to choose from.

KEYMAP="fr-latin9"

# Should we first load the 'windowkeys' console keymap?  Most x86 users will

# say "yes" here.  Note that non-x86 users should leave it as "no".

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

# The maps to load for extended keyboards.  Most users will leave this as is.

#EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=""

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS="backspace keypad euro"

# Tell dumpkeys(1) to interpret character action codes to be 

# from the specified character set.

# This only matters if you set UNICODE="yes" in /etc/rc.conf.

# For a list of valid sets, run `dumpkeys --help`
```

It's obvious backspace (which works as expected from true console in regular command line as well as classic test editor like name for instance) is declared within the  EXTENDED_KEYMAPS directive.  :Surprised: 

I will investigate a liltle further keeping you informed if clues are found.  :Wink: 

Thanks for your attention

----------

## Rexilion

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> So half of the issue is solved, but pure console mode remains a showstopper.

 

Ok, now I'm confused. What do you exactly mean with 'pure console' ?

----------

## CaptainBlood

Hi

Oops! How silly indeed! 'Console' only is enough and correct.

Sorry for that one  :Embarassed: 

Thanks for your attention

----------

